# megfázik a fej



## Encolpius

Üdv, a kérdésem egyszerű: le lehet fordítani pl. angolra a megfázik a fejed mondatot? 
A magyar megfázik ige ugyanis szerintem fura ige. Annyira, hogy csak a magyar-olasz szótár tünteti fel, hogy nem csak az egész ember fázhat meg, hanem testrész is. 
De szerintetek, mit jelent, ha valakinek megfázik egy testrésze? Nem jelenti azt is, hogy azon a testrészen keresztül meghűl, megbetegszik, náthás lesz az ember? Vagy csak hideg lesz az embernek az a bizonyos testrésze, vagy netán kóros elváltozás érinti azon testrész szöveteit? Mi van, ha az embernek megfázik a feje? Emlkészem, vizes hajjal kimenni, megfázik a fejem és agyhártyagyulladás lesz a vége...  Tehát először értelmezzük a magyar megfázni igét, a szótár szerint "(test része) átfázik", amitől nem lettem okosabb. Ötletek?


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... Nem jelenti azt is, hogy azon a testrészen keresztül meghűl, megbetegszik, náthás lesz az ember? Vagy csak hideg lesz az embernek az a bizonyos testrésze, vagy netán kóros elváltozás érinti azon testrész szöveteit?


Szeritnem mind a kettőt jelentheti, utalván arra a testrészre, amely hidegnek, huzatnak stb. volt kitéve. Például:

- Anyu, kopaszodom  ...
- Persze, mert nem hordasz sapkát, aztán megfázik a fejed és kihull a hajad.

- Anyu, fáj a homlokom ...
- Persze, mert nem hordasz sapkát, aztán megfázik a fejed és homloküreg-gyulladást kapsz.

- Anyu, lázas vagyok ...
- Persze, mert nem hordasz sapkát, aztán megfázik a fejed és belázasodsz.



> Mi van, ha az embernek megfázik a feje?


Talán úgy fogalmaznék, hogy a _megfázik _ebben az esetben azt jelenti, hogy "_hideg éri (a fejet vagy más testrészt), ami egészségügyi következményekkel jár/járhat_"


----------



## franknagy

A "megfázik a feje" nem az jelenti, hogy hideg lesz a feje, hanem rögtön a lehetséges következményekre utal, mint ahogy Francisgranada írta.


----------

